# Tv Shelf In 23rs



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

Pickup 2005 23rs end of Feb. Planning on new televison for trailer. New to know what size TV will fit on the shelf in the kitchen area?

Thanks


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

bsanut said:


> Pickup 2005 23rs end of Feb. Planning on new televison for trailer. New to know what size TV will fit on the shelf in the kitchen area?
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]22557[/snapback]​


We have a little 13" that I bought from Walmart and it fits just fine. I wanted one with a built in DVD but they were too tall. I'm sure there are some others out there that fit, but we went for cheap. Most of the time, though, we end up sitting it on the table or the front bunk area for the kids to play video games. If it's on the table we can watch the news from bed at night. We rarely eat inside, unless it's raining, so having it on the table is not a big deal. Then the TV shelf is free to use to store bread, etc.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

I bought a little 13" and a DVD slim player. I use bungie cords to hold it down when I am traveling.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We put a 14" TV up there, and put the DVD player in the cabinet above the sink. A small hole drilled at the back of the cabinet hides and runs the cables between the TV and DVD. Works pretty slick. The 9x9x2 DVD player sits on a wire shelf in the cabinet.

Randy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ever thought of getting a 13" with built-in dvd that runs off of both ac and 12v dc? Little more expensive, but nice when you are boondocking and you want to watch some tv late at night.


----------



## newbie_outbacker (Aug 24, 2004)

I got a great deal on a Sharp 17" widescreen LCD at FRY's. I purchased a cantilever mounting arm and it slips right into the space like it belongs there.


----------

